# RamNode Upgrades Staminus Filtering!



## Nick_A (Oct 23, 2014)

We have upgraded our Staminus filtering to 20Gbps / 10M PPS in our ATL, NYC, and NL locations! No extra cost for new or existing services


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Oct 23, 2014)

Great, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Steven F (Oct 23, 2014)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Great, keep up the hard work!


Adam wants a LA location...


----------



## Nick_A (Oct 23, 2014)

We're actually working on some plans for that in the not too distance future  Not with QuadraNet though D:


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 23, 2014)

thanks Nick !

and yes please LA Ramnode would be nice


----------



## Sonic (Oct 23, 2014)

It's great news. But it didnt protect me from HTTP Floods (Layer 7), so i choose frantech ddos filtered ip and it just works!


----------



## Steven F (Oct 23, 2014)

Sonic said:


> It's great news. But it didnt protect me from HTTP Floods (Layer 7), so i choose frantech ddos filtered ip and it just works!


I'm curious about this, as I thought both they both use Staminus?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, we do more than just 'use Staminus'.  We have some pretty sophisticated setups on our routers, and upstream ACLs, to help handle 'out of the ordinary' events.


----------



## Steven F (Oct 23, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Well, we do more than just 'use Staminus'.  We have some pretty sophisticated setups on our routers, and upstream ACLs, to help handle 'out of the ordinary' events.


I'd be interested in seeing a comparison of BuyVM Anycast DDoS protection versus CloudFlare.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 23, 2014)

Steven F said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a comparison of BuyVM Anycast DDoS protection versus CloudFlare.


Lets not go off topic.

Good work Nick

Francisco


----------

